# Hamburg: Super Modern Harbour City, way back downtown. Pt2!



## Pommes-T (Dec 7, 2005)

Another shot of the historic loft city on the one and the new Harbour City on the other side of the street.









A view over the new part of the loft city









Finally there: Harbour City!
There are already office buildings on this side (as you can see). On the other side of the water they are now building new houses for offices and appartments.









A look back into the lofts









An old loft where soon will be built a big philharmony of glass soon:









Like this!









Construction site









2









another view over the city









walking in there









I took photos of all the overhang buildings









nice, eh?









construction site again









more overhang buildings









they look all differently of course









2









look back









more









Zoom to the other side









Between those 2 sides there's the Magellan square. 









More houses









even more









One bar on the Magellan Square









The Magellan Square + new office buildings









One view back









After some skaters grinded over the new square the city put some of these metal things on the terraces to aviod this









art









another look back









even the lights look cool









one more view back









Zoomig in. Harbour City, office buildings, Hanseatic Trade Center









1









2









3









4









5









This looks like there were appartments inside









More new buildings









Coming Closer









I guess they have to pump water out of the ground before they start building anything.









Look Back again









Walking back to the Harbour City









Art on a parking house









Historic lofts on the right side









Modern Buildings on the left









One more canal









Leaving the loft city









Loft CIty again









You already know this from part1









Just another view

And now a few shots from downtown Hamburg again









On the Binnenalster









Oh I love this city!!!









Jungfernstieg









Alster Pavillion









here one biiiig mall is beeing build: The Europa Passage









The Alsterarkaden on the right









Town Hall on the left









That's it. I hope you liked it.

Part 1 can be found link


----------



## InitialD18 (Sep 17, 2002)

i have seen photos of the new harbour development in hamburg ... the architecture looks interesting ... were those red brick buidlings along the canal industrial bldg previously?


----------



## Very Controversial (Dec 4, 2005)

I like these Cities.


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

Looks like it's shaping up to be a nice place.

Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Pommes-T (Dec 7, 2005)

I am happy you like them. 

Those red brick buildings were and are (partially) lofts. Mostly they are used to store oriental carpets and stuff like that now. There's also one big zone that officially doesn't belong to germany so that some thing can be stored without beeing taxed before they officially enter the german border. 

Nowadays there are also some fun things like the Hamburg Dungeon or the Miniature world, but before these were lofts only.


----------



## frank hannover (Oct 5, 2005)

Nice Pics !!!

Speicherstadt I would translate with" Warehouse city" and it is most historic and largest Warehouse complex in the world .Construction started in the 1880s and was completed in 1908 . Each building has at one side waterstreet and on the on the other side landstreet dor distribution the goods.

It was and is btw the world largest hub for persian carpets and other oriental carpets with a value of more than 1 Billion Euros (!) always based there ,mostly managed by Iranian salesmen since generations.

But it works also still as biggest coffee hub at lest in Europe, important tea hub and spices from far away.Walking there it always smells like coffee, tee, spices and parfums .There are many clients coming from all over Europe , testing the best coffee sorts out of some hundreds before buying loads of them , e.g the owners of the famous Coffee-houses from Vienna / Austria and from all the upscale Hotels around Germany and abroad.

The Miniatur Wunderland is the largest Railway model in the world with phantastic landscapes like Rocky Mountains and Las Vegas (incuding MGM Hotel and all the others), Skandinavia , Hamburg with day and night show. Since it opens 5 years ago it became one of Hamburgs most visited sightseeings at all with 2 hour waitin lines all over the day , 365 days in the year and according the Guestbook from Switzerland ,Bavaria etc and many repeated even their visits with many saying even within 7 hours you cant see all details of this vast model.


----------



## earth intruder (Apr 4, 2006)

high quality architecture. Those lofts are just AMAZING, I love them.


----------



## Pommes-T (Dec 7, 2005)

frank hannover said:


> Nice Pics !!!
> 
> Speicherstadt I would translate with" Warehouse city" and it is most historic and largest Warehouse complex in the world .Construction started in the 1880s and was completed in 1908 . Each building has at one side waterstreet and on the on the other side landstreet dor distribution the goods.
> 
> ...


Wow, thanks for the info. I didn't know some facts. I think I have to revisit Miniatur Wunderland. I went there when it had just been opened, so I guess they changed a lot. 

It's even possible to buy carpets in the loft city. And they are waaaay cheaper than in the shops.


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

Damn I love Hamburg.


----------



## Pommes-T (Dec 7, 2005)

Justme said:


> Damn I love Hamburg.


Me too!


----------



## Joshapd (May 21, 2004)

Amsterdam style! i like it!


----------



## thryve (Mar 5, 2005)

Looks very Dutch! Which I like!


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Hamburg is my favorite city in Germnay. No other city has so much waterways and canals within its limits. Not even Venice comes close.


----------



## huyahdyea (Nov 17, 2009)

I stilll working on mine but have a plan of action and great to see some freebies up for offer..yeeh


----------



## serfin (May 21, 2007)

i think that, it lacks the most beautiful places of the city, always the people show havour and surroundings, but gänsemarkt and colonnadenstrasse to me are two wonder places to discover

colonnadenstrasse:


----------



## Puto (Jan 4, 2004)

Fine architecture in Hamburg. Gotta love these harbour. kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really great architectural style in Hamburg, the city its great


----------



## Dr.Mabuse (Jun 6, 2009)

i don't like this 50 and 60's architecture. hno: but the water pictures and the city hall and the Stores are great^^


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Instead, that architecture its great; very nice photos @serfin


----------



## Dr.Mabuse (Jun 6, 2009)

Source: Panoramio 

Btw you should check out google earth and click the panoramio pictures, not only for hamburg, but generally.:banana: there great pictures:cheers:


----------

